# Is it possible to have success at 1st IVF cycle, over 40 and with own low eggs?



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

I really need to understand if there is a chance to get pregnant at 1st IVF cycle, at 42yo and with my own low eggs? My AMH is 2.53pmol, talking with the clinic they say I'm fine but are they really honest, or trying to get some money out of me? I don't believe much at the stats, as every woman is slightly different.

Anyone successful here in this situation? Or should I give up?  (been TTC for 8 years, all my tests ok, hubby sperm is also ok)


----------



## thereismore (Jun 9, 2019)

SuperMaria said:


> I really need to understand if there is a chance to get pregnant at 1st IVF cycle, at 42yo and with my own low eggs? My AMH is 2.53pmol, talking with the clinic they say I'm fine but are they really honest, or trying to get some money out of me? I don't believe much at the stats, as every woman is slightly different.
> 
> Anyone successful here in this situation? Or should I give up?  (been TTC for 8 years, all my tests ok, hubby sperm is also ok)


I got pregnant naturally at 42 but then miscarried, I already have 2 children natural conception. A friend of mine had a baby at 42, natural conception, her 7th child. 
The chances are certainly much lower than with donor, especially as they can't pinpoint a reason you've not had success and you've been trying for so long.
Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

I would say yes it is possible and I’m sure it’s happened for some people so why not you? I would also say just don’t put all your hopes on it working first time, I think it’s more likely to need more than one go. 

Have you been given any explanation as to why you’ve been ttc for so long with no success? It would be so helpful if you knew of any reasons so that they can be addressed first and to confirm whether IVF will give you a better chance than ttc naturally. I assume you and hubby have done all the tests and ruled out thyroid issues, vit D deficiencies, immunes, cysts, endo, etc

Good luck and I hope you do have success first go.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

If I were in your shoes, I would ask the doc how high the chances of getting pregnant you have and what success rates the clinic gets in patients who have been in the same situation. If they say they have treated 1,000 couples and get xx success rates, then I think you might trust what they say. x


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Qpmz said:


> Have you been given any explanation as to why you've been ttc for so long with no success? It would be so helpful if you knew of any reasons so that they can be addressed first and to confirm whether IVF will give you a better chance than ttc naturally. I assume you and hubby have done all the tests and ruled out thyroid issues, vit D deficiencies, immunes, cysts, endo, etc
> 
> Good luck and I hope you do have success first go.


No, it's totally unexplained, all results came back normal so I don't really understand why it's not happening (I managed to get pregnant in my early 20s, had a termination).

I'm wondering if the contraceptive pill is the cause, probably if you're still taking it in your early 30s, it makes you infertile (my friends who were on the pill for years are as well having problem conceiving)


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am not an expert, but if problems were caused by contraceptive pillis, your results would not be probably normal, or your doc would comment it in any way. Unfortunately, over 10% of pairs are unexplained, and it's one of the most difficult cases to treat. Stay positive and don't give up. Fingers and toes crossed, super tight.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Depends what tests were run. You need to check your thyroid, clotting profile as well- immune panel in other words. Also, the egg quality after 35 decreases, so that might be a reason as well.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

I had OE twins at nearly 43....


----------



## moore77 (Feb 19, 2014)

hi you can never say never with your own eggs however with IVF they work on a numbers game to give best chance but it does take only one. So I was diagnosed poor ovarian reserve and immune issues my husband had DNA fragmentation . 1st baby natural after 3 years trying and miscarriage only found out I was pregnant when getting tested for ivf , AMH was 1.0 pmol at 33 FSH nornal. I desperately wanted a sibling another miscarriage and 5 ivfs later at 40 I had my little girl but I had huge immune support . All done back to getting fit and healthy 3 months later my cycles became regular then never happened ( 43 and I gave birth to my surprise I was told would not happen naturally) . So yes I’ve been lucky but it’s not impossible with own eggs but it is a numbers game as less good eggs left x


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks @moore77 for the reply! a little update since this post, I'm actually ended up being pregnant with OE, currently 9w5d! so it's possible and so far it's a little miracle🤞


----------



## Genie mama (Mar 30, 2021)

SuperMaria said:


> Thanks @moore77 for the reply! a little update since this post, I'm actually ended up being pregnant with OE, currently 9w5d! so it's possible and so far it's a little miracle🤞


This is so good to hear. I was just reading your question from 10 months ago as I am in a similar state at the mom. was scrolling through comments and so excited to see it worked for you at the first try! I'm 44 with amh of 4.6pmol, fsh 3.2iul and all others tests ok so far. Do you mind saying what clinic you used?


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

@Genie mama
Well, it was the 1st try on a multi-cycle package (where I just collect embryos and I do 1 main transfer at the end), I actually did 2 transfers (one fresh which was unsuccessful and this 2nd frozen one which instead worked, see info in my signature!). I didn't do the conventional IVF, but tried a new method with https://www.createfertility.co.uk/

They don't bother with AMH levels and they are specialised in older women. If your other tests are ok I hope there is chance for you as well, wishing you lots of good luck! 🤞


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi super Maria I just came across this post. Interesting to hear about create - I’m researching Uk clinics to use when we get back to England where we can try again and I was worried about my age - I’m 41. Great time hear you had a good experience, I’m going to contact them.


----------



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

wilberdoo said:


> Hi super Maria I just came across this post. Interesting to hear about create - I’m researching Uk clinics to use when we get back to England where we can try again and I was worried about my age - I’m 41. Great time hear you had a good experience, I’m going to contact them.


I had lots of frustration with their admin side but worth the try since they do mild/natural IVF, the doctors were good and they are experienced with older ladies like me, I'm reaching 43 soon! 

If you need more info feel free to inbox me xx


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for that I will - interested to know the pros and cons and which location you were in. The admin is always so awful I find when it comes to ivf and pregnancy in general!


----------



## Genie mama (Mar 30, 2021)

SuperMaria said:


> @Genie mama
> Well, it was the 1st try on a multi-cycle package (where I just collect embryos and I do 1 main transfer at the end), I actually did 2 transfers (one fresh which was unsuccessful and this 2nd frozen one which instead worked, see info in my signature!). I didn't do the conventional IVF, but tried a new method with https://www.createfertility.co.uk/
> 
> They don't bother with AMH levels and they are specialised in older women. If your other tests are ok I hope there is chance for you as well, wishing you lots of good luck! 🤞


Thank you so much and I am moving forward to try 🤞


----------

